# Errore emerge slim

## neretux

Quando do 

```
emerge -av slim
```

 esce questo errore: 

```
* ERROR: x11-misc/slim-1.3.3 failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2763:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line  627:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  215:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line  977:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${CMAKE_BINARY}" "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/slim-1.3.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/slim-1.3.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/slim-1.3.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/slim-1.3.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/slim-1.3.3/work/slim-1.3.3'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Come risolvo?

----------

## k01

 *neretux wrote:*   

> * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/slim-1.3.3',
> 
>  * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/slim-1.3.3'.
> 
>  * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/slim-1.3.3/temp/build.log'.
> ...

 

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

